# Newbie



## Alaudathelark (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm Alauda, and my partner and I are currently breeding Siamese mice and winter white hamsters in Berkshire. I did have a previous account here, but just can't find it (sorry!).

Looking forward to hearing from people about their miceys!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Welcome, or rather, welcome back!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------

